# Thinking of moving to Canada



## matt c (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a couple question as me and my partner are thinking of moving.

Myself - Worked for the police for nearly four years but not in uniform
My Partner - She is a teacher and has been for nearly 8 years

Roughly how long would it take from start to finish if we were to apply ?...

We have a house mortgage free so would have around £100,000 in the bank if we were to sell up - Would this help when applying ?

Best areas ? - I love country air/fishing photography snow  the cold but not too cold.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

matt c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a couple question as me and my partner are thinking of moving.
> 
> ...


Hopefully I won't burst your bubble here but it appears neither of you have the necessary occupation to qualify for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa. The only other option open to you is to obtain pre-arranged employment then apply for a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) during which time you could apply for PR status. If, by any chance, both of you are under 31 years of age you could apply under the BUNAC programme which opens in November each year for applications for the following year. Your net worth isn't a big factor in the immigration process
Best area for you would be BC, near the coast to accomodate your requirements.
You didn't say what you did in the police service. If it's something in IT that may help in your application process.


----------



## matt c (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for the reply...

Im 31 and my partner is 29

Forgot to add that i also have family over there and have been living there for around 30 years...the members are my step fathers sister.. Would that help?

Also i deal with victims of crime within the police service, however i use to work in it and all my qualification are in this subject.

Who would be the best department to contact in the uk to discuss a possible move?

Mant thanks again

matt 







Auld Yin said:


> Hopefully I won't burst your bubble here but it appears neither of you have the necessary occupation to qualify for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa. The only other option open to you is to obtain pre-arranged employment then apply for a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) during which time you could apply for PR status. If, by any chance, both of you are under 31 years of age you could apply under the BUNAC programme which opens in November each year for applications for the following year. Your net worth isn't a big factor in the immigration process
> Best area for you would be BC, near the coast to accomodate your requirements.
> You didn't say what you did in the police service. If it's something in IT that may help in your application process.


----------



## Canexpat12 (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry cant respond to visa requirements, but as a person who grew up in Vancouver BC, i completely agree with the other respondent to your post that BC would respond to your lifestyle requirements. why not plan a visit there to some of the major cities in BC (Vancouver, Victoria, Whistler mountain) and drop in to some of the places where you could be hired to see what the prospects are.
Good luck.


----------



## knittinggypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

*moving to canada*

Hi Matt, I am Canadian and born in Birmingham, and am in Wales at the moment. If you want to phone or email let me know. I do not have any up-to-date info on applying, email the Canadian Embassy in London for info. They are right next to the British Museum. I can answer questions on where to live and climate etc. Ann


matt c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a couple question as me and my partner are thinking of moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt c (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies - will certainly be in touch when im next off work and have a bit of time.

Cheers

Matt



knittinggypsy said:


> Hi Matt, I am Canadian and born in Birmingham, and am in Wales at the moment. If you want to phone or email let me know. I do not have any up-to-date info on applying, email the Canadian Embassy in London for info. They are right next to the British Museum. I can answer questions on where to live and climate etc. Ann


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

matt c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a couple question as me and my partner are thinking of moving.
> 
> ...



If you were to choose any city in British Columbia I would have to suggest Victoria. Spending 2 years after emigrating living on Vancouver Island it is such a beautiful city. Amazing. I am currently in Vancouver which is also awesome.


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

matt c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a couple question as me and my partner are thinking of moving.
> 
> ...


I also just created a new blog that includes some information that I have written regarding living in Canada, and specifically Vancouver Island, B.C. Feel free to check it out, I will be updating it as regularly as I can (the student uni life is quite hectic!) which new stuff that comes to light or comes to mind to help make, making the biggest decision of your life easier!!!!

British to Canadian - www.danhoward.ca

Regards and good luck!


----------



## tosh (Oct 16, 2009)

*cold*

Holy Matt most places in Canada get cold in the winter BC not so cold as where I am Saskatoon. BC is a great place to settle real senic it can be exspensive to live then in Saskatchewan. Try the nominee prog


----------



## samirbhoir (Oct 18, 2009)

hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 
7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoria or Vancouver BC, and with that i want 
to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to 
support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decision correct, will i be 
able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend. 

My course is in victoria school of business, victoria, BC, its fees are around 12500$ and i hope that course will definitely enhance my skills in internet marketing and there is lot of demand of internet marketing in all the countries in CANADA as well, so what i think is around 8500$ for year expenses. so i will have to arrange 21000$ for a year right na borther. if i get job there any part time it will be good so that i can save my money, if not than will my these money be sufficient for me for a year there????


----------

